# 2 for 2 with Rick (ParkRNDL)!



## smokinHOs (May 30, 2006)

Hey guys-

Just wanted to throw another shout out.. that's two in less than a month, this time to Rick aka ParkRNDL and his family. Ok, so it went like this. You walk into the basement and it's like a paradise lost of stuff. I was immediately taken directly back to my youth. (Not that I am that old.. ) So much fun stuff to see, and a nice Atlas.. yep Atlas layout to boot. He invited both my 8 year old son and I... talk about crazy excitement around his layout. There were three future slot car collectors turning laps. Almost couldn't keep up with them. It's been while since I had a tough time having a conversation due to noise from a slot car track.. LOL

Long story short... Awesome time, wonderful collection, great history on slot car finds, and individual box lots. Super cool. Marcus asked when we were going back. Obviously he had a blast. What kid wouldn't. PS3, flag football, slot cars! 

Rick.. thanks again, and thank your wife for having us over. You COMPLETELY underestimated your collection. You are a humble collector. Can't wait to look through the boxes a little better. Really neat to see the Nylint Orange wrecker hanging on the wall that I had when I was a wee one.

-Marc and Marcus


----------



## NTxSlotCars (May 27, 2008)

Cool beans!! I love hearin about fellow Hobbytalkers getting together and turnin some laps,
sharin stories, showin cars and getting aquainted. Super cool stuff here, glad yall had fun.

What a way to kick off the year!!! :thumbsup:


----------



## Ralphthe3rd (Feb 24, 2011)

Oh man, I'm gonna have to see if Rick will have ME over sometime, maybe this Spring or Summer, as I only live about 90 minutes away from him I think.
What about it Rick ?


----------



## ParkRNDL (Mar 20, 2002)

Hahahaha, yeah, I have lots of stuff, that's for sure. Not just slot car stuff, but other toy stuff and car stuff and bike stuff and just stuff. I didn't know if the poor guy was gonna be overwhelmed when he walked down into the dungeon... I have described it on several occasions as a cross between an episode of Hoarders and Doc Brown's lab from BTTF. 

But nobody seemed to mind the clutter, and the kids sure did have a ball. They'd race for a little while, then run upstairs and play video games for a little while, then come back down and race again, then go outside and throw a football around, then come back inside for video games or racing or whatever. Oh, and there was pizza at some point. 

I was just happy to have someone to share my toys with. Though, come to think of it, we didn't actually get much track time... we got started jawing about stuff (Marc AMAZED me with some of his inlines) and poking through the collector books and my old ratty treasure boxes, and suddenly it was getting dark and time to call it a day. Tell Marcus that y'all can come back any time. Maybe next time we'll actually get to trade a little paint on the track. :thumbsup:

By the way, I need to thank Marc for a bunch of things... for coming and sharing HIS toys, and for some slot-related items he left here in my custody, and for bringing up the Tyco collector book on the boards (I've been wanting one FOREVER) and for the heads-up on a two-pack I wanted at a killer BIN on Fleabay... more details on that when I get it.

Oh, hey, Ralph, pick a weekend and let me know. I'll clear it with the TM...

--rick


----------



## smokinHOs (May 30, 2006)

*Rick's place...*

Ok.. first of all... there will be no such get together with Ralph unless I'm invited.. 

2nd- you have a dream "dungeon" / basement. That's what basements are supposed to be like. Unfortunately, mine has carpet and drywall and has to look kinda pretty. That means no boxes of cool stuff and getting lost in a pile of goodies. Nope- instead we have a storage room, that has exactly that storage, like Chistmas tree, decorations for every holiday and the like. There are a couple fish tanks in there though (that's another story).

Yep, kids had a blast, the big kids did too- I certainly did. BTW- I purposely didn't race you because you have home track advantage and well with all the "go fast" stuff in my Plano box, it might have crushed my ego..  Especially since Tjets were probably more the order of the day. I would also like to apologize for the flying trees, inadvertent parking of cars in places they should not have been, and at least one bystander fatality trackside. I'm not sure if you have an ambulance, but maybe next time we should add one to your layout. Come to think of it, I might sneak things onto you landscaping when you're not looking. Kinda like "where's Waldo".. LOL

Thanks again.. -Marc and Marcus


----------



## ParkRNDL (Mar 20, 2002)

LOL that clinches it... I picked up a few resin hearses from Ed (sethndaddy) on the SnS boards, and I was thinking about converting one into one of those cool old Cadillac ambulances from way back in the Paleozoic era. Now I NEED to do one like that. Gonna go hit Google Images and start my research...

--rick


----------



## slotnut (May 14, 2009)

count me in as well guys . I wanta play too, can I come too?


----------



## Ralphthe3rd (Feb 24, 2011)

Cool Guys, then we all need to have a Slot Fest over at Rick's at the same time, thats if Rick's TM ok's it first


----------



## ParkRNDL (Mar 20, 2002)

slotnut said:


> count me in as well guys . I wanta play too, can I come too?


But of course. I've been meaning to get back in touch with you; now that football is over and the holidays are behind us and basketball leaves our weekends free, I might actually be able to swing down your way too...

I'll make sure I keep y'all posted if anyone makes plans to come this way.

--rick


----------



## smokinHOs (May 30, 2006)

*Get together...*

Ok.. so here goes.. Since there is at least four of us now including Ralph, we have enough for a whole track of big kids. Sounds like I need to send off my track plans. Hopefully by June I will have a track up and running and you guys can make the hike to my place as well. Heck you can come over before, but can only offer a game of Pinball and some display cases.. Sorry Ralph I am another 50 mins or so down I81 to Shepherdstown. But if you are willing, I will include you in the mix..

-marc.. and marcus


----------



## ggnagy (Aug 16, 2010)

Keep me in the mix, please, if you guys get together. I am JUST on the other side of Smokin HOs


----------



## smokinHOs (May 30, 2006)

*Get together..*

That would make 5. Heck we would have enough for a race AND one marshal. If we get together at my house, Marcus can race/marshal too. I'm pretty sure if we bribe my wife with a bottle of Red she might even put a car or two back on. At the very least, manage the computer.. LOL

-marc and marcus


----------



## Piz (Apr 22, 2002)

I'm in Western PA , how far is that from you guys ? I might be interested if its not too far and I also can host a race day , I have a 4x8 4 lane tomy track , a 17 x 3 four lane tomy speed track ,and am working on a 5 1/2 x 9 1/2 4 lane lock and joiner track as we speak oh and I can also set up the AW drag strip too !


----------



## smokinHOs (May 30, 2006)

*Distance...*

Piz.. where in Western Pa. Google maps.. 

BTW- track plans sent, could have a track by April.. Hmmm..

-Marc and Marcus


----------



## Piz (Apr 22, 2002)

smokinHOs said:


> Piz.. where in Western Pa. Google maps..
> 
> BTW- track plans sent, could have a track by April.. Hmmm..
> 
> -Marc and Marcus


Mcmurry , 15 miles south of Pittsburgh


----------



## ParkRNDL (Mar 20, 2002)

Hey Piz, I like to share my toys, so yer welcome to come by. Only thing is, Pittsburgh is about 3 hours west of here... I'm in Chambersburg, PA. SmokinHOs, ggnagy, and Slotnut are south of here, while Ralph the Three is about an hour and a half north according to Google Maps. (McAlisterville, right, Ralph?) I'm thinking it's time to create a Google Map with some of our locations on it...

--rick


----------



## Ralphthe3rd (Feb 24, 2011)

Right Rick :thumbsup:


----------



## ParkRNDL (Mar 20, 2002)

testing to see if this works:

(nope, strike one)

http://g.co/maps/fjbhy

maybe...

ok, well, that's a start. anyone else in the area want on this map?

(or by the same token, if i put you on there and you don't want to be, please let me know and i'll take you off. i didn't include anyone's actual address, just clicked near the center of the town they live in...)

--rick


----------



## smokinHOs (May 30, 2006)

*Map...*

Great idea Rick.. I remember when I first moved here and found a slot car place in WV, then realized it was 3 1/2 hours away.. This would be a great sticky on the board somewhere.

-Marc and Marcus


----------



## slotnut (May 14, 2009)

rick that cool help all to see where were at.


----------



## NTxSlotCars (May 27, 2008)

How far are you from Dallas?


----------



## smokinHOs (May 30, 2006)

*Texas?*

'Bout a million miles.. and YES, you better bring a jacket.. :thumbsup:

-Marc and Marcus


----------



## Bill Hall (Jan 6, 2007)

HO miles!


----------

